# [SOLVED] Fujitsu Lifebook AH530 RAM Question



## jonathanbaird (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi,

I am basically wondering if my laptop will take 16GB of RAM. It came with 4GB originally which I upped to 8GB (as per the Crucial memory website) but I want to now up this to 16GB if I can.

I'm looking to put some Corsair 2 x 8GB DDR3 1600MHz Vengeance memory modules in here if possible, is anyone able to tell me if this is possible? My mainboard is a Fujitsu FJNBB06. I also believe my chipset is an HM55 if you need to know this.

Your advice would be greatly appreciated.

Kind regards,

Jonathan.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Fujitsu Lifebook AH530 RAM Question*

According to Crucial:
Memory Type: DDR3 PC3-10600, DDR3 PC3-8500, DDR3 (non-ECC)
Maximum Memory: 8GB
Slots: 2


----------



## jonathanbaird (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Fujitsu Lifebook AH530 RAM Question*

Thanks for the reponse. I suppose really I am looking for an answer outsite of what Crucial says. Is what Crucial says set in stone?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Fujitsu Lifebook AH530 RAM Question*

Crucial is very dependable. Any particular reason you want 16GB of RAM?


----------



## jonathanbaird (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Fujitsu Lifebook AH530 RAM Question*

Mainly for video editing to be honest. Nevermind but thanks anyway.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Fujitsu Lifebook AH530 RAM Question*

You're welcome.


----------

